# Benelli or Remington



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

I have a Benelli Super Nova 12 ga. pump and a Remington Model 1100 12 ga. auto-loader. I plan on turkey hunting this year so I'm probably going to go with the Super Nova on that one. For pheasant and duck/geese I plan on using my Model 1100. What do you guys think? Will my Remmy have enough knock-down for a goose up in the air? It just seems like the Super Nova packs a lot more punch, of course I've only put 3 1/2" turkey loads through it and the Remmy only has had 2 3/4" Small game loads. Just looking for opinions....


----------



## fullmetalone (Jul 12, 2009)

this is an ammo question....?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Is the 1100 a 3" or 2 3/4" model?

All depends on what you are doing, if you need 3 1/2" then you are going to go with the nova, 2 3/4, either one, 3" maybe only one, or the other.

Need a little more information.


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

The 1100 is a 2 3/4" only....I'm just afraid that the 2 3/4" shells out of the 1100 will pack enough to bring down a goose or a turkey....


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Shooting geese, I prefer my 3 1/2" but have killed many geese with 3" and watched my grandfather kill many more with a 2 3/4" 1100.

You do loose something, pellet count and pattern density, but there are some darn good 2 3/4 steel loads out there.

If I had both, I would use the 1100 for upland and the nova for the rest. The problem being is practicing enough with both so you can shoot both well enough at your intended purposes.

I switch, carrying my citori 3 1/2" most of the time for everything, but from time to time I like to take the old model 12 out for pheasants and can tell you there is a definate difference in shouldering the guns, so I make it a point to shoot both at trap, usually sticking to one for league but making sure I get the other out for multiple rounds of practice.


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you

I just have a bad left wrist right now so its hard to pump the gun lol


----------

